# Carbon Dosing in Planted Tanks?



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm a nube here with planted tanks and just about to get my first tank wet...plants come in Friday...whoohoo! I'm just coming back to freshwater tanks from the salty side after decades away, and, I have noticed some correlations that piqued my interest. Specifically, carbon dosing, which is used in marine tanks to promote the growth of bacteria to consume excess nitrate and phosphate. In the marine dosing, either, sugar, alcohol, or, vinegar is used to spur bacterial growth. In my researching of products and methods here, I haven't really come across carbon dosing per say...not as used in marine tanks, except for a few vague references. 

Anyway, I was hoping someone here could fill me in on what is being done on a DIY basis...if at all, to dose carbon for plant growth (as opposed to using CO2). I know that Seachem Excel is a type of carbon dosing which is what spurs this question, too, as I would be interested in homemade recipies and methods if available. (...or set this nube straight to what is proper in freshwater, lol!) [smilie=l:


----------



## axelrod12 (Mar 15, 2011)

The only liquid dosing I have heard of is Flourish excel or API co2 booster. Or for people who like to save some money they buy Metricide 14 which has the same active ingredient as excel, glutaraldehyde, just slightly more concentrated. 

Also from a DIY standpoint there is DIY co2, which involves mixing sugar and yeast together in a large bottle, usually 2L soda bottles. The reaction releases co2 which we inject into the water. This can often produce an inconsistent bubble rate and only lasts for a somewhat short period of time before the sugar and yeast mixture needs to be replaced.


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm familiar with the diy co2 and may try that out a bit later. The Metricide 14 sounds interesting. How is that being used and where can I get it? LOL!


----------



## axelrod12 (Mar 15, 2011)

I believe it can be ordered online. I've never used it personally but from what I've read it is 60% more concentrated than Excel and comes with some sort of activator thingy that you are supposed to just toss out. I imagine you would just dose it to the tank the same as Excel but in an adjusted amount based on the concentration. Beyond that I can't really help as I've never used it before.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Here's a little robot that will tell you how to mix glut sources to clone stuff for cheaper. If you search for the products listed you can find some good deals. Click on 'tips' for tips.

http://rota.la/glut


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

Axelrod and Wet, thanks for the info...I see I have some more studying to do!


----------



## fplata (Jun 9, 2012)

If you are the matricide route here is a guy that sells it, however make sure it's metriside not an equivalent

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=360755944885&cmd=VIDESC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I'm going to start off using Excel but if I like how that goes, I will prefer to go the matricide 14 route.


----------



## Jeppedy (Jan 11, 2013)

Skip Excel and go right for Metricide. Save the money. I mix my CSM+B, iron and Equilibrium into it and dose with one of those squeeze/dose bottles undiluted. 15 ml per day for 55 gal high-plant density tank. Works GREAT!!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Do be aware that all forms of gluteraldehyde are toxic to all organisms, including humans, if in sufficient concentration. Excel is dilute and therefore safer, Metricide is sold as a disinfectant and is much more concentrated.

Long ago when I worked in medical research we used concentrated gluteraldehyde to preserve tissue samples. It is classified as a hazardous substance--so hazardous that the vapor could cause ulcers on your corneas and burn your lung tissue. We only handled it under a fume hood.

Be careful!


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I already have Excell and will use it for now, however, I may try the Metricide later for the cost savings. I appreciate the cautions, Michael!


----------

